
Meet The Drapers, The Family That Defined Silicon Valley's Venture Capital Scene - monty_singh
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/167/the-drapers-of-silicon-valley
======
bitcrusher
I know this is tangential, but where in the hell is her shoe?

~~~
blatherard
Did you notice that the guy in the background is missing his sleeves? I think
the photog had a "clever" idea.

~~~
joshu
"clever" photo shoots happened a lot to me.

I remember one where they started with having me eat ("delicious," get it?)
and then sitting next to a coworker ("social") and then finally PR shut down
the shoot when they told me to feed the coworker.

The picture they used? The one where I'm sitting funny and frowning into the
sun:
[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/06_33/b3997010....](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/06_33/b3997010.htm)

------
capkutay
Interesting questions brought up...can great tech entrepreneurs be bred?

My opinion is no, mostly because it takes a significant amount of good luck
and perfect timing to have great success in SV. Even if you were Mark
Zuckerburgs son...he could invest in your company, give you advice, introduce
you to good partners/customers. This doesn't automatically translate to
success.

~~~
redwood
Also there's a saying that in America great family wealth is typically
squandered in three generations. This isn't always true of course, but
basically when you're born with a silver spoon in hand, you do have plenty of
doors open for you. But you also tend to have less ambition, less grit, less
will to survive or die trying etc. Obviously there are many many exceptions
but generally it helps to be a self-starter and many self-starters come from
less means.

------
carsongross
FastCompany still exists?

Who knew.

------
adventureful
Maybe the most obnoxious thing I've read this week:

"Katie Anderson, a lanky blond childhood friend of Jesse's, says that growing
up in a famous, wealthy family was no big deal for Jesse. "That's the thing
about growing up in Silicon Valley. No one's famous and no one's rich . . .
because everyone's famous and everyone's rich," says Anderson. "So no one
realizes, Oh, not everyone celebrates ski week?"

Like, gag me with a spoon.

~~~
sixQuarks
What's wrong with that statement? Seems about right to me... now can you
please pass me the Polaner All-Fruit?

~~~
redwood
It's the nauseating LA-ificiation of Silicon Valley. Yes everyone may be rich
(relatively speaking) but the great thing about SV is no one _acts_ rich and
certainly no one _feels_ famous. This is the tradition of the valley as
demonstrated by Steve Jobs. There are plenty of exceptions but think back to
the article that said in SV money represents success but not flashy bullshit
possessions.

